# Perfect Wheels - Seattle



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Just had Larry at Perfect Wheels build a wheelset for me.
My first time using him. 
Shop behind his house. 
I supplied hubs & rims.
Quick turn-around.
Fair price.
Nice, laid-back guy.

This is the kind of business I like to support.
Trued a second set - no charge.
Best cappuccino I've had in years.
Will return.


----------

